# Jersey Number Game



## Limmy

Thought it would be cool if we started a game, kinda like how high can SASers count with pictures, using just jersey numbers from pro sports

once we get to 99 though, i guess we have to reset it though lol, anyway ill start









1 Cam Newton


----------



## Cam1

2. Jacoby Ellsbury


----------



## Limmy

3. Allen Iverson


----------



## Cam1

4. Bobby Orr


----------



## Limmy

5. Donovan McNabb


----------



## Zeppelin

6. Lebron James


----------



## anonymid

#7 John Elway


----------



## Cam1

8. Jeff Green


----------



## anonymid

#9 Ted Williams


----------



## Limmy

10. Desean Jackson


----------



## anonymid

#11 Clay Buchholz


----------



## Daveyboy

12..... Joe Namath


----------



## Limmy

13 Dan Marino


----------



## someguy21

Pete Rose


----------



## Zeppelin

Tim Tebow


----------



## Limmy

My favorite number 

Joe Montana


----------



## Zeppelin

Fredy Montero


----------



## Limmy

Jeremy Maclin


----------



## anonymid

#19 Tony Gwynn


----------



## Winds

#20 Chris Gamble


----------



## anonymid

#21 Roberto Clemente


----------



## Limmy

#22: Asante Samuel


----------



## anonymid

#23 . . . who else?


----------



## Limmy

#24 Nnamdi Asomugha


----------



## Limmy

#25 Lesean (Shady) McCoy


----------



## anonymid

#26 Wade Boggs


----------



## Limmy

#27 Ray Rice


----------



## anonymid

#28 Bert Blyleven


----------



## Limmy

#29 Nate Allen


----------



## Esugi78

#30 Martin Brodeur


----------



## anonymid

#31 Marcel Shipp


----------



## Winds

#32 Magic Johnson


----------



## Daveyboy

#33 Kareem Abdul Jabbar


----------



## Cam1

34. Paul Pierce


----------



## Micronian

35. Tom Barrasso


----------



## Limmy

#36 Brian Westbrook


----------



## Cam1

#37 Patrice Bergeron!


----------



## Limmy

#38 Curt Schilling


----------



## anonymid

#39 Dave Parker


----------



## Limmy

#40 Henrik Zetterberg


----------



## Esugi78

#41 Tom Seaver


----------



## Limmy

#42 Jackie Robinson


----------



## anonymid

#43 Dennis Eckersley


----------



## Daveyboy

Mr. October...Reg-gie Jackson.. #44


----------



## anonymid

#45 Bob Gibson


----------



## Cam1

46. David Krejci

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> 46. David Krejci
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


xD 









#47 Mel Blount


----------



## anonymid

#48 Rick Reuschel


----------



## Limmy

#49 Dennis Smith


----------



## anonymid

#50 David Robinson


----------



## Limmy

#51 Dick Butkus


----------



## anonymid

#52 CC Sabathia


----------



## Limmy

#53 Moises Fokou


----------



## Limmy

#54 Brandon Graham


----------



## Cam1

#55 Johnny Boychuk


----------



## anonymid

#56 Mark Buehrle


----------



## Limmy

#57 Clay Matthews


----------



## Limmy

#58 Trent Cole


----------



## Cam1

#59 Roman Josi


----------



## anonymid

#60 Chuck Bednarik


----------



## Limmy

anonymid said:


> #60 Chuck Bednarik


Probably the greatest photo in the history of the NFL

#61 Josh Beckett


----------



## anonymid

#62 Al Alburquerque


----------



## Cam1

#63 Brad Marchand


----------



## Limmy

#64 Randall McDaniel


----------



## Limmy

#65 Lane Johnson


----------



## Cam1

#66 Yasiel Puig


----------



## Limmy

#67 Dennis Kelly


----------



## Cam1

#68 Jaromir Jagr


----------



## Mur

#69 Tim Krumrie


----------



## anonymid

#70 Jim Marshall


----------



## intheshadows

#71 - Evgeni Malkin


----------



## Cam1

#72 Sergei Bobrovsky (poor Flyers)


----------



## Agonizing

#73 - John Hannah


----------



## Cam1

#74 TJ Oshie


----------



## Agonizing

#75 - Ryan Reaves


----------



## Cam1

#76 Brett Sonne










Keeping the Blues train rolling.


----------



## Agonizing

Didn't notice you posted back.

#77 - Jay McKee


----------



## Limmy

#78 Matt Kopa 








lol I broke the St. Louis Blues combo


----------



## Agonizing

#79 - Adam Cracknell










Its okay I'll bring it back


----------



## Cam1

No Blues players who wore #80, hardly any hockey players at all actually.

#80 Kevin Weekes


----------



## Limmy

#81 Jason Avant


----------



## Cam1

#82 Alge Crumpler


----------



## Esugi78

#83 Ales Hemsky


----------



## Cam1

#84 Shannon Sharpe


----------



## Limmy

#85 James Casey


----------



## Cam1

#86 Hines Ward


----------



## Limmy

#87 Brent Celek


----------



## Esugi78

#88 Eric Lindros


----------



## Cam1

#89 Cory Conacher


----------



## fm5827

#90 Drew Gooden


----------



## Limmy

#91 Fletcher Cox


----------



## Limmy

#92 Reggie White


----------



## intheshadows

#93 - Doug Gilmour


----------



## Cam1

#94 Ryan Smyth


----------



## anonymid

#95 Richard Dent


----------



## ATCQ

*Ron Artest AKA Metta World War*

#96
Ron Artest AKA Metta World War


----------



## anonymid

#97 Simeon Rice


----------



## intheshadows

We're stuck on 98...:con


----------



## anonymid

#98 Julian Peterson


----------



## intheshadows

#99 - Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## anonymid

#00 Robert Parish


----------



## anonymid

#1 Ozzie Smith


----------



## Limmy

#2 Matt Barkley


----------



## fm5827

#3 George Hill


----------



## Yer Blues

#4 Bobby Orr


----------



## Abedsgirl01

#5 Kendrick Perkins


----------



## Abedsgirl01

Ah jeez, newbie fail. Let's try this again:

#5 Kendrick Perkins


----------



## anonymid

#6 Stan Musial


----------



## Cam1

#7 - Trot Nixon


----------



## Abedsgirl01

#8 Andre "The Hawk" Dawson


----------



## anonymid

#9 Minnie Minoso


----------



## Limmy

#10 DeMar DeRozan


----------



## anonymid

#11 Klay Thompson


----------



## Drusiya

#12 Jori Lehtera - St. Louis Blues (NHL Hockey)


----------



## Kevin001

#13 Steve Nash


----------



## anonymid

#14 Ernie Banks


----------



## Kevin001

#15 Jahlil Okafor (he will be a pro soon)


----------



## anonymid

#16 Dwight Gooden


----------

